# golf & classical deprofundis strike an eagle once again purchases:Cantigas st maria )



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*golf & classical deprofundis strike an eagle once again purchases:Cantigas st maria )*

Clemencic consort lovely vynil, woaw , from the 70'' mint condition, i negociate whit the dealer who was selling itfor 14.95 u$, to 7 u$, he declined my offer but counter offer at 10 u$, so i said well jeez hmm ockay, fine lt's settled at that price all do, i wanted a discount at 7 u$ (7-9$ maximun.).

But i can't wait to received this vynil woaw René Clemencic , this gotta be good.What do you think kind folks at Talk Classical headquaters: friends , followers, groupies, fanboys, freindly wanderer, kind Ops?

:tiphat:


----------

